# Way of avoiding annoying Bank waits



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

I have an Ulster Bank cheque which I need to be able to get at straight away. The problem is the Banks take days get through an Account. Does any-one know any other way or Bank that it'd do it quicker?


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Dec 2008)

You could ask your own bank for a temporary overdraft for a few days to the value of the cheque.


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> You could ask your own bank for a temporary overdraft for a few days to the value of the cheque.


 
Anyone else think that would work?


----------



## Upstihaggity (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> Anyone else think that would work?


 
I think Liam has proven himself to be in the know in this area...so yes I think it's your only option.


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

How would that work though, would u apply for a few hundred Euro for a few Days or what?


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

You Definitely think it would work?


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> How would that work though, would u apply for a few hundred Euro for a few Days or what?


 
If that's the value of your cheque, yes.


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

I have a cheque for a few thousand, could I take out a hundred Euro overdraft?


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> You Definitely think it would work?


 
It's up to your bank. I know from experience that banks can arrange temporary overdrafts over the phone. But it's entirely at their discretion, so you won't know for sure until you ask them.


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> I have a cheque for a few thousand, could I take out a hundred Euro overdraft?


 
If your bank agrees to it, yes.


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

I appreciate your advice. There's nothing in my Account though, that wouldn't be a problem. Would they be more reluctant to give out even a small Overdraft now, though? What does everyone else think?


----------



## Dave Vanian (10 Dec 2008)

For a small overdraft, your bank will take into consideration (amongst other things) your salary, your job and how you have managed your account to date.  There's nobody can tell you on a website if you are going to get one.  You'll have to contact your bank.


----------



## Glacier5602 (10 Dec 2008)

If it's only for a couple hundred Euro though, & once I've already lodged the cheque (I don't pasy an Bills or anything from it) do you see it being a major problem?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (10 Dec 2008)

I'm with BOI and they'd allow me to draw on a cheque before it's cleared. Only last week Mr Bubbly was told that the funds from a UK cheque he was putting in were available immediatly but if it bounced, they would take the money back out. I don't know if this is normal practise though and we didn't "use" that money..infact it's probably still not cleared.


----------



## Dave Vanian (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> If it's only for a couple hundred Euro though, & once I've already lodged the cheque (I don't pasy an Bills or anything from it) do you see it being a major problem?


 
Already answered.  



Dave Vanian said:


> For a small overdraft, your bank will take into consideration (amongst other things) your salary, your job and how you have managed your account to date. There's nobody can tell you on a website if you are going to get one. You'll have to contact your bank.


----------



## Teknon (10 Dec 2008)

Try taking the cheque to the branch it is drawn under. The sort code of the branch should be at the bottom of the cheque. I think they will be able to cash it in the Branch the account is held in.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Dec 2008)

Glacier5602 said:


> I have an Ulster Bank cheque which I need to be able to get at straight away. The problem is the Banks take days get through an Account. Does any-one know any other way or Bank that it'd do it quicker?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> Anyone else think that would work?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> How would that work though?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> You Definitely think it would work?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> I have a cheque for a few thousand, could I take out a hundred Euro overdraft?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> What does everyone else think?


 


Glacier5602 said:


> If it's only for a couple hundred Euro though,[...] do you see it being a major problem?


 
Glacier, is that you again?


----------



## Mpsox (11 Dec 2008)

Teknon said:


> Try taking the cheque to the branch it is drawn under. The sort code of the branch should be at the bottom of the cheque. I think they will be able to cash it in the Branch the account is held in.


 
Ulster Bank are unlikely to give you cash out for a cheque in the manner. Their normal practise is to lodge the cheque to your account (assuming you have one there) and then allow you to withdraw cash. This is to protect the bank in case the cheque is bounced or a stop placed on it by the drawer.


----------



## Glacier5602 (11 Dec 2008)

If it is only for a few hundred Euro though, is it never common practise to be able to withdraw a small amount & once the cheque is cleared it will be paid automatically?


----------



## Glacier5602 (11 Dec 2008)

It's an Ulster Bank cheque & I don't have an account there. Is there any way?


----------



## Yeager (11 Dec 2008)

These will do it for immediately for a handling fee and percentage of the cheques value



Now stop pi$$ing people off


----------



## Bronte (12 Dec 2008)

Maybe if you give the reason for needing the money so fast people could give you other solutions. Could you borrow the money from someone in the meantime. I don't think someone with no money at all, who desperately needs a cheque cashed should go down the route of starting an overdraft but we don't have all the circumstances so maybe I'm incorrect.

Forgot to suggest - why don't you go back to the person who wrote the cheque and ask them for some of the money in cash.


----------

